

Run as the Root Account - avinassh
http://www.garyshood.com/root/

======
VT_Drew
first thing I do when I after I login to linux:

su

Why don't I just login as root from the get go? I am not an animal, I disabled
root login via SSH and only allow connections via an SSH key to a non-root
account.

